# Another “which city should I choose” thread.



## dwpaul01 (May 19, 2011)

Hola mis amigos!

(Let me first off apologise for yet another thread asking which Spanish city is the best to live in, I’m aware there are many of them around and it probably gets a bit old giving people the same answers. However, a lot of the stuff I have read is quite old and I’m sure things can change in a few years, and despite all my reading I have still been left searching for answers. So here goes…)

I’m going on a one year exchange to Spain next year, my only choice of destinations are
Santiago de Compostela
Granada
Barcelona
Valencia

By the end of this year I will have completed two years of Spanish at university level here in Australia, which will be far from fluent, but enough to get me by when I first arrive. (hopefully ) Improving my language, communicating with the locals and achieving fluency is a big reason for taking this exchange. Infact, I can theoretically choose any country in the world but picking Spain and improving my skills actually gives it more of a purpose and makes it seem more worthwhile/rewarding. So I want to return from my exchange not necessarily being 100% fluent, but at least feeling pretty close.
Having said this, at the end of the day I also have to live in the city for 12 months. I don’t want to return home being fluent in Spanish but also having spent 6 months being really bored. Another factor is that my fiancé will be accompanying me, and her Spanish is, at this point, non-existent haha. (She does want to learn the language and will take some courses over here before we go, and continue them over there) so a bigger city with more to do may keep her entertained while she learns rather than being in a smaller town and feeling completely isolated and homesick. 
Ideally neither of us will need to work, we’re not planning on it, but if the option was there it would be a plus, mainly for the reason that it would give my fiancé something to do. We don’t plan on buying a car while over there so for this reason we are hoping for accommodation no more than 1000Euro per month and as close to the city as possible. Decent public transport will probably save us a lot of stress haha and obviously a city where there’s always something for us to do! Somewhere that we can fall in love with and not get bored. 

*Barcelona*
My initial choice was Barcelona, mainly because it offers some university courses in English which will be good for me when I first arrive. I have researched Barcelona more than the other cities and identified Gracia as a possible barrio to live. I am obviously aware that in Barcelona they speak Catalan however I have now come across so many different opinions that I’m very confused. I understand that everyone over there can speak Castellano as well as Catalan, but I’m concerned with how much I will be “surrounded” by the language, i.e., how likely am I to achieve fluency?? 

Some people have said that locals would rather address me in English if they can tell I don’t speak Catalan and even if I try to speak Castellano, they will still speak English. Others have said it’s a terrible city to learn from scratch, but if you have some background knowledge then you can definitely improve your skills dramatically. I have read I won’t learn anything at all and will just be recycling what I already know. I have also read that nowadays Castellano is heard more and more, and that at university the other students will be speaking in Castellano, and when I walk down the street I will hear Castellano, the TVs and newspapers are in Castellano, etc. Are food labels and what not in Castellano? I have no problem learning a bit of Catalan but I really want to get to practice my Castellano and not feel like I’m forcing other people to speak it with me. 

Apart from that main concern, what is the general opinion on living in Barcelona/Gracia for 12 months? Am I going to constantly be surrounded by tourists and English speaking people? I hear that there are a lot of international students and I thought that this might be really good for my fiancé in terms of making new friends? She might “settle” in a little better in a city like Barcelona? Again though, I don’t want to be there for 6 months and feel like I could have been living in any other European city for all this time because I know nothing more about Spain. 
*
Valencia*
I have heard lots of good things about Valencia, and that it’s almost like a smaller version of Barcelona – lots to do, on the coast, but less touristy. This may not be the case nowadays I’m not sure. Obviously with Valencia the concern is again that they speak their own dialect of Catalan, so my questions about Catalan in Barcelona all apply here as well. Will I be somewhat surrounded by Castellano – the TV, newspapers, restaurants, supermarkets etc. and will I return after 12 months with dramatically improved language? Valencia has only just opened up as an option for me, and thinking about it also made me wonder if I should consider the other options as well and not jump so quickly onto Barcelona. I initially ruled out everywhere else because they didn’t offer English courses at uni, but I now think I could probably struggle through a few courses early and after a few months be much more comfortable studying in Castellano. Theoretically I would study Spanish, Italian and then just have to get through one other course taught in Castellano. I have also read that when Valencians do speak Castellano that it is pretty clear. 

*Granada and Santiago*
I don’t know much about these cities, but my concerns are that they are a little small, I may get bored after a few months and my fiancé may find it harder to make friends and settle in. But at the same time it seems a little rash to immediately rule them out without trying to find out more. Whilst I’m sure I would probably get better language skills a lot faster, I can’t help but think that maybe I would return from my 12 months and be like “I really should have gone and stayed Barcelona”. Almost as if I’ll have less of an experience by choosing these smaller cities? Again I think I also read that Santiago has its own dialect and that the accent there is particularly hard to understand? But perhaps these cities would be much cheaper than Barcelona and Valencia? 

Ideally I would be able to visit each city before I made my choice, but as that’s not possible I have to base my decision largely based on the opinions of others. So just trying to get as many as I can basically! And obviously the opinions of those who have lived/are living there are worth much more than people who holidayed for a week. 

Sorry for the wall of text, longer than I anticipated 

Muchas gracias!


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Is it not possible to go to Madrid? This would seem the best option for you.


----------



## johncis (May 19, 2011)

DunWorkin said:


> Is it not possible to go to Madrid? This would seem the best option for you.


Hi Dunworkin why would he want to go to Madrid when he says that he only has 4 choices of destinations.

I would choose Santiago de Compostela I have been to the other three and though beautiful cities they are so touristy but Santiago de Compostela is way off the UK tourist scene that you will be able to immerse yourself in the culture and authenticity of the city. After looking into it I would love to go there this year.


----------



## dwpaul01 (May 19, 2011)

I agree Madrid seems like a good choice but unfortunately it is not possible; I can only go to a city where there exists an exchange student agreement between the university there and my university here in Australia. At the moment there doesn't exist an agreement and there aren't plans for one any time soon. 

Thanks for the quick replies


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Ive been to Santiago, Barcelona, Valencia and Granada

You wont get bored in Santiago ... it aint that small, and there are it seems 1000 bars and restaurants there. Its a beautiful place and I will go back when possible, only trouble is the weather really 

Barcelona is very much in your face, and very touristy of course. Again, a lovely city to visit but I'm not sure I could live there

Valencia is probably the place I'd choose if I was going to city life. There's a lot going on there, and the area it is in both inland and to the South is lovely. Four hours on the train from Barcelona if you want to visit


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Ive been to Santiago, Barcelona, Valencia and Granada
> 
> You wont get bored in Santiago ... it aint that small, and there are it seems 1000 bars and restaurants there. Its a beautiful place and I will go back when possible, only trouble is the weather really
> 
> ...


I'd say Santiago too. Trust me you will not get bored and the accent is perfectly easy to understand. 
I don't see the weather as a problem, as winter are mild and summers tend to be hot (but not scorching hot like in Granada, for example) .The only thing that could be remotely bothersome is the rain?


----------



## jennyrink (May 19, 2011)

DunWorkin said:


> Is it not possible to go to Madrid? This would seem the best option for you.


Hi DunWorkin,

I agree with you


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

jennyrink said:


> Hi DunWorkin,
> 
> I agree with you


doh, yeah, so do I. But he can only go to selected cities, and Madrid is not included.


----------



## Spanky McSpank (Aug 27, 2009)

Any one of those cities would be great. I love Barcelona but to going there to learn Spanish, I'm not sure. Valencia I don't know that well, seemed nice enough but the other places seem better.

Santiago I know well, you wouldn't get bored, it has a very large student population and there is lots to do. Also near other areas to explore. The weather is bad though, it rains a hell of a lot. They speak galego in some places but castellano is used a lot in the centre.

Granada I love too, lots to do, lots of students and things to do. Gets lots of tourists though.
Tough choice there mate.


----------



## grandad (May 17, 2011)

Valencia Its on the right side for a start in spain you can take a trip to madrid once there 
but i would not start in basa if you are trying to learn spanish


----------



## jimkennedy (Jul 19, 2010)

My background is limited, so I can't add much about any of your options except Barcelona. I moved here in November, and I live in Gracia.

Language - don't worry about Catalan. Yes, most people speak it, but everyone has Castellano and there's no hassle if you can't speak Catalan. There's no pressure to speak it. Best thing is to learn to say please, thank you, hello, and goodbye, then use your Spanish. 

Tourism - it's a big tourist town no doubt, but for very good reasons - it's beautiful here. If you live in Gracia, you won't see too much of the tourists. I work near Placa de Catalunya so I see tourists all the time, but off the tourist trail, it's fine. 

Barcelona is different that's for sure. I'm only here six months, but I'm beginning to think there's no 'typical' Spanish city. Every place has such a local feel that people from other parts of Spain are tourists in their own country, in a sense. 

Other than that, my Spanish teacher say that Valencia is terrible, and he's from there. If you were choosing between those two, then come to Barcelona, as you can visit the smaller Valencia on a weekend. I've never been there, so this isn't a judgment. Don't shoot me....


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jimkennedy said:


> Other than that, my Spanish teacher say that Valencia is terrible, and he's from there.


I'd love to know why he says that.

I haven't come across many people who have had much of a bad word to say about Valencia


----------



## dwpaul01 (May 19, 2011)

thanks for the replies guys. I agree that its a tough choice but the great thing is there is no wrong answer - I'm sure I'll have an amazing time in every city. 

At the moment Barcelona is starting to look more like a nice place to visit but probably not the best place for me to live given my situation. I've read a lot of good things about Valencia so I'm probably leaning towards that. I'd also really like to know why your professor says Valencia is terrible jimkennedy. Or maybe I don't haha it'll just further confuse me 

I'm a little concerned with the locations of Santiago and Granada and sort of feel like being based in Valencia will make travelling around the country a little easier. Not sure if this is true though?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have just returned from Granada, It was somewhat disappointing, I wont be going back. 

Last September I went to Asturias which is Borders on Galicia, I was very impressed!! From the previous posts if it was my choice it would have to be Santiago and secondly Barcelona.

Hepa


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

dwpaul01 said:


> thanks for the replies guys. I agree that its a tough choice but the great thing is there is no wrong answer - I'm sure I'll have an amazing time in every city.
> 
> At the moment Barcelona is starting to look more like a nice place to visit but probably not the best place for me to live given my situation. I've read a lot of good things about Valencia so I'm probably leaning towards that. I'd also really like to know why your professor says Valencia is terrible jimkennedy. Or maybe I don't haha it'll just further confuse me
> 
> I'm a little concerned with the locations of Santiago and Granada and sort of feel like being based in Valencia will make travelling around the country a little easier. Not sure if this is true though?



Well .... here's a link to an album with three pages of pics from my visits to Valencia

If you go to the Spain Album you will also find Santiago & The Alhambra at Granada


----------



## jimkennedy (Jul 19, 2010)

I feel bad about badmouthing Valencia. I will ask my teacher when he gets back for his holiday, but that will be about three weeks time.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi, I have even reading all your post on here, I live midway between Valencia & Alicante, now I go regularly to both cities. Valencia is beautiful however I find the valencianos very patriotic and I'm not sure they even like speaking castellano, not a problem for me as I don't live there, however if u r looking to learn castellano, be prepared, the newspapers, and everything you may read, signs,advertising,is all valenciano, Alicante is about 180km from Valencia, now if you have that choice go for Alucante, it's coastal, castellano, and young & modern,


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

I guess if I had no other choices about from what u mention I would choice Barcelona, its young, vibrant, coastal, good travel links into UK & France, they seem more accepting to foreigners I find.
Look for somewhere nice on the outskirts to live .


----------



## vixmafia (May 22, 2011)

*helllo*



Sonrisa said:


> doh, yeah, so do I. But he can only go to selected cities, and Madrid is not included.


hello 
can you tell me that which city is best for jobs i mean students can do jobs n work there which is best n good city 
thanks


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Now are we talking Barcelona or Alicante ? Try around the trade fair zones do research on google and look on town hall web sites 
Ayuntamiento de Alicante


----------



## vixmafia (May 22, 2011)

agua642 said:


> I guess if I had no other choices about from what u mention I would choice Barcelona, its young, vibrant, coastal, good travel links into UK & France, they seem more accepting to foreigners I find.
> Look for somewhere nice on the outskirts to live .


okay 
and what about the jobs in bacelona agua642 please can you guide me about this 
thanks


----------



## vixmafia (May 22, 2011)

agua642 said:


> Now are we talking Barcelona or Alicante ? Try around the trade fair zones do research on google and look on town hall web sites
> Ayuntamiento de Alicante


agua 642 
yeah i'm also talking about barcelona i was asking you that for jobs barceona is best city or you may think that there is more cities better than barcelona for jobs ..


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Nope can't guide you on jobs, I'm thinking it's a numbers game.. Spain as we all know have the highest unemployment in Europe, you need a lot of luck & being in the right place ... Meeting the right people.
Wish I could guide you more x


----------



## vixmafia (May 22, 2011)

agua642 said:


> Nope can't guide you on jobs, I'm thinking it's a numbers game.. Spain as we all know have the highest unemployment in Europe, you need a lot of luck & being in the right place ... Meeting the right people.
> Wish I could guide you more x


thanks 
brother........
yeah i get your point thanks for your help 
/SNIP/


----------

